# Besoin d'aide pages ipad SVP



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, Je cherche depuis une heure sans succès, je voudrais savoir comment faire des bordures dans pages sur l'ipad svp ? Pas juste souligner le texte mais sur toute la ligne.. Et comment fait on pour creer un nouveau style de paragraphe et l'enregistrer ? 


Je ne sais pas si ce que je cherche est possible, mais je vous remercie de votre aide par avance !


----------



## matth03 (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je suis dans le même cas, je fait remonter le sujet car je n'arrive pas et c'est peut etre pas possible d'enregistrer des nouveaux styles sur pages sur iPad.

Merci d'avance de m'aider.


----------

